# Fitting Stebel airhorn?



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

hi,

please help,it,s cold stood outside pressing horn......bernard is fitting a stebel airhorn,ours sounds like a scooter....and the instuctions!... ask wether the van has a hot lead from the horn or cold, as that informs you then how to wire in the new leads,

the van is a hobby,on a fiat deucata body,and its dec 2001,we have been on several forums,like the fiat one,but seem to be getting conflicting information.

so i told him i was coming in to ask all of you,i hope somebody can help.

thanks mags


----------



## dealgan (Jun 26, 2006)

Isn't eveything negative earth these days ?

There used to be some vehicles that were positive earth (the battery positive was connected to the chassis) but nowadays everyting is negative earth (the battery negative is connected to the chassis)

That means the horn would get a "hot" or "positive" supply and would get its negative connection through the chassis.

Does this help ?


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I thought Hot in this context meant that it was a live feed even with the ignition off.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Some horns are/were wired "hot" ie direct to the battery (via fuse) with the lead from the horn to the horn push making an earth contact.
Warning! this info dates to the Morris 1000 time.

Can you find a wiring diagram for your make/model? if not, a few moments with a simple voltmeter and a bit of trial and error will show you which of your existing horn wires is what. If you can't then maybe some 'expert' help is needed.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I would have thought that the +ve is switched through the horn push and the body of the horn is -ve earthed to chassis.

If you want to nip over to Leeds I can fit it for you.


----------



## dealgan (Jun 26, 2006)

aultymer said:


> Some horns are/were wired "hot" ie direct to the battery (via fuse) with the lead from the horn to the horn push making an earth contact.
> Warning! this info dates to the Morris 1000 time.


YES You are right !

Now that you mention it, quite a few horn switches do simply make a connection to earth, so my earlier post was probably all wrong

Ooops.


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

I have a Stebel horn but haven't got round to fitting it yet as my horn is always live ie: One's derrier against the steering wheel at midnight as you make the bed is a tad difficuly to explain when sardined into one of our more popular french aires... 8O


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*fitting stebel airhorn*

thanks everybody,

it,s nice to know you are not on your own,bernard seems to have sussed it now,he,s making a loom up,on my dining table of course, {our table}in case he reads this.

thanks jezport,really great offer,if all else fails,we might have to take you up on it.

mags


----------

